# 2011 Foals



## trailhorserider

I don't personally know of any due, but I had such fun with my first ever foal being born last year, that I'm sure I will be following all the foaling discussions this year just for fun!


----------



## Indyhorse

Subscribing now to keep up with the fun again this year!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I am working on having a rescue pregnant Arab mare transported to me. If I get her I'll be sure to post updates and pics.


----------



## shesinthebarn

We have 14 thisyear - 1st due in mid March, so quite a wait yet. Getting the cameras out and installed next month! Thinking of doing marestare...anyone on here ever had their mares on it?


----------



## Plains Drifter

Oh wow SUJ. Your gonna definately have your hands full! Sounds like fun!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

It's just one of those things you can't say no to. I've been pregnant and without a home. So when I saw she needed a place to go I jumped on it. Someone in Texas is talking about funding the transport for me, which is a pleasant surprise. She is actually through a rescue who posts on here. Heart Of Pheonix. The mares name is Sheralynn.

Here is her photobucket
Jasmine and Sherry Lynn pictures by AyaSora - Photobucket

Everything isn't set in stone yet but I'm kind of anxious.


----------



## Indyhorse

The link isn't working for me, but I remember seeing a thread somewhere, think it was in the sale horses section...but is this the white arab mare that is heavily pregnant?? So glad you might be taking her, I felt so bad for her!


----------



## Oxer

48 hours old. just waking up.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Yes it's her. 


















She's unregistered and bred to a QH stallion.


----------



## Indyhorse

SUJ, aww, she has such a sweet face! Fingers crossed for you!

Oxer, sqeeee! Super early baby!!


----------



## mysticdragon72

I might be joining in this thread as a mare we're looking to buy is due sometime in August  Either way I absolutely LOVE watching babies being born... helped with quite a few when I was younger and worked at a breeding stable.


----------



## Sophie19

Oxer said:


> 48 hours old. just waking up.


I just died of cuteness.


----------



## Oxer

fresh out of the oven!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Sophie19 said:


> I just died of cuteness.


Me too!


----------



## rbarlo32

I have a mare due end of next month onwards


----------



## Strange

The trainer I'm working for is expecting a May 2011 foal from her retired four-star eventing mare.  She's an Irish Sport Horse, in foal to a Hanoverian stallion. When we get back up to Maryland in April I'll be sure to get pictures of her!


----------



## jess93

I'm expecting one in may section d mare in foal to tb x id stallion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## momo3boys

*My brother's mare*

This is Luna. She isn't due till July but she was a bit big to start off...

The bottom pic is my boy. The foal's dad looks just like him, but perfectly built. The best horse butt and neck around! (Jacoby has quite a bit of work before he catches up with dear ole dad)

Luna is a double champagne and dad is black so I am very curious as to what color the foal will be.


----------



## Gizmo

OMG that baby is just to die for! Too cute!


----------



## Wild Heart

Aww, Oxer that is one adorable foal. Love the little star. 

SUJ, that mare is stunning. She has such a gentle expression.


----------



## Arksly

Subscribing!


----------



## msmaryy

Congrats Oxer!! Wow what an adorable baby!!! Oh yea I am subscribing to this.. I wanna see everyone's lovely babies as well!!

As most know we are awaiting our foal any day.. week.. oh who knows!! LOL But undoubtedly it will be sooner than later. Happy foaling everyone!!! Let the 2011 babies begin!!


----------



## ilovesonya

Subsribing! I love hearing about all the preggo mares and the foals that follow


----------



## ognar

Hi,
We live in Wyoming and it's cold here until May! We have 8 foals due from May thru the summer!

Love the cute new baby 

Ognar


----------



## VintageMatch

<a href="Login to a private Photobucket.com album" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v632/Horses07/DSC_0020.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

This is my gir(last years photo) she's due in june to a hanovarian. She took grand champ at the royal this year.  I can't wait for the foal!!! I have to get new pictures because she's huge!! 

P.S that foal is so adorable!!


----------



## TexasBlaze

Ive got a sorrel tovero saddlebred due in march to a bay QH reining stud. He's also a APHA stud so were expecting a bay tovero foal from the cross.


----------



## Oxer

TexasBlaze said:


> Ive got a sorrel tovero saddlebred due in march to a bay QH reining stud. He's also a APHA stud so were expecting a bay tovero foal from the cross.


i will absolutely NEED to see pics of this baby!!!


----------



## TexasBlaze

Oxer said:


> i will absolutely NEED to see pics of this baby!!!


I plan on posting them of course XD I know the baby woulnt be registered but I dont ever plan on selling the baby and if i somehow HAVE too... im going to make sure it is trained well enough to at LEAST go to a very nice home. I plan on showing it in open halter as a weanling until it is a two year old then training it to rein with the clinton anderson methods. Ive got the clinton anderson baby tapes and have watched them NUMEROUS times xD


----------



## Oxer

this is all very exciting! hahaha! babies!!!!!


----------



## SunShineMeadows

3 of my own mares due 1 in May and 2 in June. Also purchased a very exciting jumper baby in-utero due in May as well! Can't wait to see everyone's pictures!


----------



## netty83

wow great thread! I have a foal due around end of March. Mare is Dales, sire is red and white gypsy cob. Looking forward to seeing all the cute pics on this thread.


----------



## DunOverIt

Three foals due this year. All our foundation mares bred to our foundation stallion. Due any day is my rope horse. 2001 Shine On Jack dun mare. Two weeks after her is our proven red dun rocket wrangler mare. That foal is already sold. And in mid to late Feb our daughter of Zippin Bonanza Flash, bay 1995 BS paint mare.


----------



## anshorsenut88

Yayyy! Can't wait to see all the cute baby pics!  Well at least I won't be the last to share pics... lol. My qh mare isn't due until 1st week in June. My friend's mini babies are due in March, April, May I think. I always go over to help out and get lots of pictures (because she always forgets or has her hands full).  I was never interested in breeding or waiting on the babies until I started helping out my friend a few years back during foaling season due to her main helper moving. She is moving to Houston, TX this year but I'm sure they will wait until the babies are born and strong first. 2010 was my first year to foal out my own mare...whew..nerve racking lol. But I'm sure it will be more calm this year.  She is bred back to the same sire of her last 3 Palomino colts so not too many surprises there lol. Hoping for a Buckskin filly! Anything healthy will be great though. Can't wait to see everyone's babies! Oh..and the little one in the earlier pic is sooooooo cute!!! The other little arab mare is a cutie too.


----------



## mysticdragon72

Well that mare I said we were thinking of buying is now ours so we have a baby due on Aug 20th! 

After watching a mare on marestare I'm addicted now.. LOL. I check back every day at the babies due and have actually been watching two mares waiting.. one's a maiden and the owner is anxious about her saftey... the other is a TB cross baby that was due this past Saturday.

Anyways, I can't wait to see all the babies due on this thread for all the HF members.


----------



## Paralna

I have one due in September this year to my stallion Lynx Little Commando and have one currently due. Angel is a thbd mare, maiden in foal to Lynx. She was actually due on the 20th of December but still waiting.


----------



## DunOverIt

Paralna, is yours maiden? I'm still waiting on my maiden mare.. the wench LOL

I'm just dying of excitement because she's "my" mare.


----------



## mysticdragon72

Anyone on marestare???


----------



## DunOverIt

I need to look into that.. I keep having friends and FB fans for the ranch asking about it LOL


----------



## Wild Heart

How are all the soon-to-be mothers? 
Would love to see some photos of all these mares I am hearing about!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I'd post pictures of mine but I don't get her until the 22nd! Argh


----------



## mysticdragon72

Well the mare I'm waiting on isn't gonna be here for a few weeks yet but there are photos of her in my "barn" on here. She's the buckskin tobiano ;-)


----------



## Paralna

DunOverIt said:


> Paralna, is yours maiden? I'm still waiting on my maiden mare.. the wench LOL
> 
> I'm just dying of excitement because she's "my" mare.


 
Yup, she's a maiden, at least to the best of my knowledge anyway. Currently at 369 days.

had one non maiden mare go to 373 and have a friend with another maiden currently at 400 days!!


----------



## Wild Heart

SUJ - Urg, I bet the 22nd seems so far away for you!
Once she arrives you know we are all going to need a photo overload of that adorable mare.

Mystic- Wow, she is stunning! I just love buckskin paints. If she goes missing don't come to NY because she won't be here. :lol:


----------



## mysticdragon72

Wild Heart said:


> Mystic- Wow, she is stunning! I just love buckskin paints. If she goes missing don't come to NY because she won't be here. :lol:


LOL... I've had a few people tell me that so I'd have a hard time locating her if she came up missing hehehe.. at least I'd know she was well cared for though eh? ;-)


----------



## ShutUpJoe

ha ha of course I've got my cameras waiting and ready


----------



## DunOverIt

I'm pic happy and have a lot of people breathing down my neck to see them, so I'll also have pics! One possibly by weeks end!


----------



## horserider321

Oxer, That is such a beautiful foal right there!!


----------



## anshorsenut88

Oh my! My qh mare "Holly" went 348 days last year and I was dying of anticipation! Lol I suppose I'm just not a very patient person haha. ;-) Wow there are going to be some late summer babies this year.  Glad I'll have company in the "waiting on baby" group!  Hahaha Love seeing the mommy pics. My favorite are the ones right before they foal...they look like their just gonna POP!!

I have heard of a lot of people using Marestare. It is such a great idea! My friend used it in the past and said she LOVED IT! I can't get on there too often .... I just get hooked!?!? But I would say its definitely worth the money. Especially if you have a busy lifestyle and can't "check in" every 30 minutes.


----------



## anshorsenut88

Here are some pictures I took at the end of December of Holly. She isn't even really showing yet.  The last 2 pictures are of her 9 days before she foaled May 2010. She didn't really seem that big until the last few days....then she looked huge! She isn't due until the 1st week in June this year. So she has a lot more time to go.


----------



## horsegurl02

Here is a picture of a foal that is by my stud Just Like Detail. It's his second foal to arrive this year. The filly is only a few hours old in this picture.


----------



## msmaryy

We're still waiting here.. LOL I am starting to think it's going to be a spring baby!! /


----------



## Poseidon

Subscribing!


----------



## cloudkisser

Oxer said:


> 48 hours old. just waking up.


 OMG!!!!!! I love new born foals!!!love!love!love!


----------



## cloudkisser

horsegurl02 said:


> Here is a picture of a foal that is by my stud Just Like Detail. It's his second foal to arrive this year. The filly is only a few hours old in this picture.


 Beautiful!!!!


----------



## TKButtermilk

Subbing for cuteness overload
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gizmo

Awe.... so adorable. I love babies.


----------



## Endiku

subscribing and hopefully adding a few of my one in April and May! We've got two minis due. Some pictures of one of the girls ....



















bred to a nice little Halter champion =]


----------



## CarolynRosser

*Due any day now?*

I decided I would add my baby girl to this feed... I have a Two Eyed Jack mare (85% foundation bred) due from the looks of her and her behavior due any day... Last tuesday and thursday she had EVERY behavioral sign of foaling. She would paw at the ground constantly bite her stomach, kick, rub on everything, thought she was gonna take down the barn. Then it went away. She has edema in her udders but vet says it was that and the foal getting into position.  I am stoked and praying for a buckskin colt! She is driving me nuts.. this waiting game sucks.


----------



## tempest

just subscribing...


----------



## Sarahandlola

Subscribing too!


----------



## LG Quarter Horses

*Foal due Jan 29/11*

I am bleary eyed and hurt everywhere...this foal waiting is driving me crazy! Just one full nights sleep, in my own bed would be heaven!

I have a foal due Jan 29 by 17.2h "These Irons Are Hot" and out of "Ms Annabella" a 17h daughter of "Last Detail."

As grumpy as I feel right now, I am still eagerly awaiting the bundle of joy!!!!

Hoping for a big brown healthy colt.:shock:


----------



## LG Quarter Horses

Congrats, baby is adorable...I am waiting on my LD daughter to give me one!


----------



## lexypoohhorton

my mareis due in about a month or so  Excited


----------



## LG Quarter Horses

Looks like its gonna be a big one. I have to get pics of my mare on to compare!:shock:


----------



## lexypoohhorton

lol...love her so much.... i felt it kick the other day i was about to cry i was like ITS ALIVE AH! i'm going to melt when she has her baby


----------



## lexypoohhorton

CarolynRosser said:


> I decided I would add my baby girl to this feed... I have a Two Eyed Jack mare (85% foundation bred) due from the looks of her and her behavior due any day... Last tuesday and thursday she had EVERY behavioral sign of foaling. She would paw at the ground constantly bite her stomach, kick, rub on everything, thought she was gonna take down the barn. Then it went away. She has edema in her udders but vet says it was that and the foal getting into position.  I am stoked and praying for a buckskin colt! She is driving me nuts.. this waiting game sucks.


So pretty!!!! pop for you mamma so she has SOME hair left!!!!!!!!! :lol:



LG Quarter Horses said:


> I am bleary eyed and hurt everywhere...this foal waiting is driving me crazy! Just one full nights sleep, in my own bed would be heaven!
> 
> I have a foal due Jan 29 by 17.2h "These Irons Are Hot" and out of "Ms Annabella" a 17h daughter of "Last Detail."
> 
> As grumpy as I feel right now, I am still eagerly awaiting the bundle of joy!!!!
> 
> Hoping for a big brown healthy colt.:shock:


 you will have to post pictures! LOL Only a few more days or so! hang in there!

SO many babys due!!!!!!!! im excited to see all the new faces!


----------



## cloudkisser

I'm so excited for you. She's beautiful! Do you have a pix that shows her face? Can't wait to see her foal..Come on buckskin!!!


----------



## CarolynRosser

cloudkisser said:


> I'm so excited for you. She's beautiful! Do you have a pix that shows her face? Can't wait to see her foal..Come on buckskin!!!


Thank you! She was a "rescue". She went from being a pasture kept mangey looking horse to spoiled rotten and pampered. Any idea from the time their belly gets like that how long it will be? We have NO idea when she was bred. (people really messed me up with that)


----------



## CarolynRosser

Two pics I just posted were from two days after I got her, ones up there are from today


----------



## lexypoohhorton

CarolynRosser said:


> Thank you! She was a "rescue". She went from being a pasture kept mangey looking horse to spoiled rotten and pampered. Any idea from the time their belly gets like that how long it will be? We have NO idea when she was bred. (people really messed me up with that)


 shes so pretty! i cant wait to see the baby!!!!!


----------



## TexasBlaze

I have a question for all you guys about my expecting mare. She was bred to have a march foal. This is her second foal and she has started bagging up. With her maiden foal, she bagged a week prior to having her baby. Now the mare is HUGE. My first question is should i go with, she'll prolly have the foal in a week, or should i not expect it so soon. Also, my other question is, if she DOES have it early, will the foal be sickly? Don't the lungs develop in the last month? If so would they be underdeveloped?


----------



## myhorsesonador

well no 2011 foals from me but there might be a 2012 foal  

I plan to breed Sonador to this guy.

NewGallery

I just love how he is so versital


----------



## Arksly

He's stunning!


----------



## myhorsesonador

Arksly said:


> He's stunning!


every time I look at him I start to drool!:shock:


----------



## cloudkisser

myhorsesonador said:


> well no 2011 foals from me but there might be a 2012 foal
> 
> I plan to breed Sonador to this guy.
> 
> NewGallery
> 
> I just love how he is so versital


Wow! just checked out there website. Horses and Weimaraners!! That's right up my alley BTW he is beautiful!


----------



## ilovesonya

TexasBlaze said:


> I have a question for all you guys about my expecting mare. She was bred to have a march foal. This is her second foal and she has started bagging up. With her maiden foal, she bagged a week prior to having her baby. Now the mare is HUGE. My first question is should i go with, she'll prolly have the foal in a week, or should i not expect it so soon. Also, my other question is, if she DOES have it early, will the foal be sickly? Don't the lungs develop in the last month? If so would they be underdeveloped?


Ideally the foal should be born at the earliest in the middle of February, assuming she is bred for the first of March. Foals rarely survive being born a month or more early, and even then there are complications, such as interal development as you mentioned. 
Even though your mare may look like she is going to foal in a week, she most likely won't. Maiden mares are unpredictable, so you really shouldn't consider her behaviour for the first foaling 'normal'.
To get a good idea of if she is that close to foaling, the mares belly will drop into a 'V' shape. Many people rely on bagging up alone, but it is not as reliable as many believe. 

Keep us updated on your mare!


----------



## CarolynRosser

Missy update: Last night she was switching sides (back legs) constantly, she tried to lay down several time but couldnt & when she finally got down she laid there looking at her belly for a few minutes and stood up. I also witnessed her biting her sides a few times, leaning her butt on the bucket connected to the wall and sticking her tail out and to the side. I actually have a cam set up, but it goes straight to the tv. Wish there was a way to hook it up to the internet for marestare... any one know how?


----------



## CheyAut

Re: marestare: have used it for years, wouldn't go without it 

Re: mare bagging up, mine start about a month before foaling.

Re: how to hook up marestare, contact them, they are very helpful. Basically you need a Dazzle.




You can see the mares I have due this year, and who they're bred to, here: CheyAutFoals

You have to scroll down below the foals born last year.



Here is my closest. She is on day 327 and pretty much ready to go (just not V'd yet). Calista (CheyAuts Starlit Firefly), part Arab, in foal to champion halter, liberty and endurance SE Arabian, JPJ Minstril Palo.



























These pics are from the 23rd


----------



## Gizmo

myhorsesonador said:


> well no 2011 foals from me but there might be a 2012 foal
> 
> I plan to breed Sonador to this guy.
> 
> NewGallery
> 
> I just love how he is so versital


Wow, now that's a stallion! I think people should strive for all around horses.


----------



## lexypoohhorton

here are some picture of Dixie(today), She has had some waxing at the tips, not sure how long it will be. 

we were feeding her today and as soon as she started eatting the baby was moving like CRAZY! it looked like it was a party going on in there. you could see it kicking and kicking. after a few seconds it stoped, does it mean anything when they kick like that???

sorry, shes kinda dirty its been raining past few days--and these were taken with my phone, so it's not the best


----------



## equiniphile

These foals make me wanna have another one :lol: We got a beautiful girl last year, a bit of a latecomer, born July 18 

My uncle's expecting just one this year I think, I'll have to ask for pics when she foals and post em!


----------



## Crystal09

Subscribing!


----------



## anshorsenut88

All the preggo mares look so cute lol. My mare still has a little over 4 months left, so she doesn't look very pregnant.  Some of these mares look huge! Like they are ready to pop! haha I have heard marestare is awesome to use and I love watching the babies on it. I'd definitely say its worth the money. My mare is working on her 7th baby (2nd for me) and she started bagging about a month before foaling. She is usually pretty much the same every time ( is what the previous owner told me). I never witnessed her waxing but she did get VERY "pointy" right before foaling. I know a lot of people use this method for knowing that she is close. A lot of the time mares will act "funny" a week or so before foaling. This is when the mare is positioning the foal. She is usually up and down up and down and sometimes refuses to eat much. Anyway, I wish everyone luck on delivering healthy babies for this next year! I can't wait to see pics from all those that are real close.  

Oh and I also like SBR Formula One. His is one of the stallions at the top of my list for breeding next year! He is awesome and better yet and do just about everything. Lol. I think he is gorgeous and seems like a great sire. I think him and my mare out of the great Holidoc would have a super nice foal! :-D


----------



## CarolynRosser

Last night.. and it's always around nine pm. She laid down rolled over onto her side then sat back up and bit her stomach. Both times she laid down that I saw, (as I fell asleep) it was very brief. Then she went back to just standing there and biting her side. She has also learned if she turns around and walks backwards towards me I will scratch her butt for her. She is certainly a spoiled little thing. Hopefully she foals this weekend! Oh and I will do my best to have her on marestare before tonight. Will post an update if that happens.


----------



## CarolynRosser

Someone said they wanted to see pictures of her face, since all of mine are focused on the foal, here you go! I also am posting pictures of her side, they had to be taken off centered because when you step back you her belly cannot be seen from behind any longer. Sorry I am posting so much about my mare. This whole not having a due date is driving me up a wall!


----------



## Poseidon

I can't wait for her foal, she's such a pretty girl!


----------



## CarolynRosser

Poseidon said:


> I can't wait for her foal, she's such a pretty girl!


Thank you! She is driving me nuts! As I posted on my feed, I will do my best to have MareStare hooked up by tonight. Maybe someone else can watch her behavior and tell me what they think? I cannot wait! (with her extremely high feed bill it will definitely be more worth it with a foal on the ground, this waiting sucks)


----------



## momo3boys

She is beautiful. I can't wait to see the baby too!


----------



## rbarlo32

My mare should foal tonight or in the next few days


----------



## CarolynRosser

I have some pictures taken by a photographer with her mane braided and gah she looks stunning. I just have to get them from him! I am prayin for a Buckskin colt!


----------



## CarolynRosser

rbarlo32 said:


> My mare should foal tonight or in the next few days


 Can we see some pictures?  And can you tell me about her behavior etc.


----------



## lildonkey8

rbarlo32 said:


> My mare should foal tonight or in the next few days


post pics kk?


----------



## CarolynRosser

Hey, *to save me money* because my dad is a tech genius, he will be putting the cam on my website (just something stupid I did in hs). The address is CarolynRosser.com ... I will put it on the home page and post when it is up.


----------



## rbarlo32

She is star gazing (streching her head up to the sky) not eating and just walking round the field and then stopping and staring and being really grumpy with the other ponies and also depresed and being very stubbon.


----------



## lexypoohhorton

CarolynRosser said:


> Someone said they wanted to see pictures of her face, since all of mine are focused on the foal, here you go! I also am posting pictures of her side, they had to be taken off centered because when you step back you her belly cannot be seen from behind any longer. Sorry I am posting so much about my mare. This whole not having a due date is driving me up a wall!


ah! im so excited for you! keep us posted on how things go. i would love to watch the baby cam.



rbarlo32 said:


> She is star gazing (streching her head up to the sky) not eating and just walking round the field and then stopping and staring and being really grumpy with the other ponies and also depresed and being very stubbon.


tonight  well i will pray for a safe delivery...


----------



## rbarlo32

she is back to normal now so have no idea what she is doing


----------



## CarolynRosser

rbarlo32 said:


> she is back to normal now so have no idea what she is doing


Missy does the same thing. She kind of has spats.. She is soo tired from lack of sleep she's standing in the corner of the yard by the fence sleeping. that baby is taking so much out of her! I hope they foal tonight.. It would be pretty cool to have both at the same time.


----------



## CarolynRosser

Can you post some pictures of her? )


----------



## lexypoohhorton

Im going crazy with my mare. the baby goes bonkers all the time inside her, shes started bagging up over the weekend..... i am so nervous !!!!

rbarlo32- i would love to see some pictures of you mare


----------



## CarolynRosser

Search Results: All on USTREAM, Most Viewers listings, All entries, page 1 of 1, 29/01/11.

The camera will be turned on in about 15-20 minutes. Her stall is 12'x14' so there will be times she will walk off camera. Sound isn't working but PLEASE text me or call me if ya'll see something! (936)245-0021


----------



## CarolynRosser

or this link is direct (the other one you just click the picture)

Missy Foal Watch on USTREAM: .


----------



## CarolynRosser

oh & please post on here to let me know if you will be watching!


----------



## CarolynRosser

Missy is now on air!


----------



## momo3boys

I see her! My husband is going to think I have lost my mind watching a mare stand there swishing her tail...


----------



## Poseidon

Are you wearing a black and green hoodie? Because then I see you too! 

I can't see much more of her than her back, but I want to cuddle with herrr. She's adorable.


----------



## CarolynRosser

Haha yea I had to feed her! She won't do much. I can almost promise around nine pm she will put on a show. It's always around then that she acts like she's gonna foal!


----------



## Gizmo

I'm watching too! This is very exciting


----------



## Poseidon

CarolynRosser said:


> Haha yea I had to feed her! She won't do much. I can almost promise around nine pm she will put on a show. It's always around then that she acts like she's gonna foal!


What time zone are you in?


----------



## CarolynRosser

Central.


----------



## CarolynRosser

So I am headed off to go on a date to the movies. First night out since she began her foaling antics. Someone will have to keep me posted!


----------



## CarolynRosser

She's going to make me look stupid and not do anything but stand there at nine pm. -_- just watch


----------



## Gizmo

lol, We will let you know if anything happens! I have unlimited texting so I will tect you ok? Don't worry.


----------



## CarolynRosser

Gizmo said:


> lol, We will let you know if anything happens! I have unlimited texting so I will tect you ok? Don't worry.


 As do I! Text away.


----------



## CarolynRosser

I doubt if she will foal tonight. But feel free to check on her. She may surprise us.


----------



## CarolynRosser

She keeps biting at her leg does that mean anything? She bit at her side pretty bad at one point while it was streaming too.


----------



## Wild Heart

I don't know if leg biting means anything but I've known many mares to bite at their side as they near the due date of their pregnancy.


----------



## CarolynRosser

This is really antsy for her. She never walks in circles or moves around this much...


----------



## CarolynRosser

She's also holding her tail away. But thats been going on for a while


----------



## lexypoohhorton

Imm watching!!!! yaya i so glad its up!


----------



## CarolynRosser

Any commentary is welcomed.


----------



## Gizmo

She is pretty antzy right now she is just standing there though.


----------



## lexypoohhorton

CarolynRosser said:


> Any commentary is welcomed.


 its so funny! she was looking at the cam for a few seconds!!! almost as if she knew i was watching her XD


----------



## Gizmo

I know that is what I said! She went pee but she is still holding her tail up a lot, that is weird.


----------



## lexypoohhorton

she just pooped too.... now she walking around


----------



## lexypoohhorton

she looks SOOOO ready


----------



## Arksly

Wow, almost 20 viewers.


----------



## CarolynRosser

So I am back. The whole movie thing was short lived HAHA. What do yall think??


----------



## momo3boys

yep my husband thinks I'm nuts... So much fun though, I can't believe I am staring at a horse in the stall waiting for her to have a baby! How bad am I going to be when its mine!?


----------



## CarolynRosser

momo3boys said:


> yep my husband thinks I'm nuts... So much fun though, I can't believe I am staring at a horse in the stall waiting for her to have a baby! How bad am I going to be when its mine!?


Haha. Well I hope it will be tonight! I cannot believe 25 people were watching it! Dang.


----------



## CarolynRosser

I just saw pinned ears biting and staring at her tummy. Ahh im barely able to stay in my seat.


----------



## CarolynRosser

The biting has never been that frequent


----------



## Indyhorse

CarolynRosser said:


> I just saw pinned ears biting and staring at her tummy. Ahh im barely able to stay in my seat.



Ah you're doing a good job leaving her alone for now - these cameras are a life-saver! So wish I had had one lol. If you disturb her in the early stages you'll put her off. Plenty of time to get out there later! :lol:


----------



## CarolynRosser

Her nostrils are flaring like shes breathing heavy!!!


----------



## CarolynRosser

Sorry I am idiot.. Just an excited idiot.


----------



## Indyhorse

:rofl:

I'd think you were nuts if you weren't!


----------



## CarolynRosser

So did anyone else's mare act like this the night they foaled? She's been biting her sides for a while and she had a lot of trouble laying down last night as a side note.


----------



## Gizmo

Ugh! my computer won't let me type in the chat thing now.


----------



## CarolynRosser

You people need to be voicing opinions on here!!!


----------



## lexypoohhorton

GIRL! this is more addicting then facebook!!! hahaaa im too ecxited im shaking


----------



## CarolynRosser

I can't get in the chat.. I am too new


----------



## lexypoohhorton

most mares in foal dont eat right??


----------



## CarolynRosser

So let's take a poll. Who thinks its tonight?


----------



## Indyhorse

CarolynRosser said:


> So let's take a poll. Who thinks its tonight?


I vote tonight. Around 1 am :lol:




lexypoohhorton said:


> most mares in foal dont eat right??


Mine did. All the way up until the actual delivery, she was snatching bites here and there - also spitting them back out half the time.


----------



## Gizmo

I second that between 1 am and 3 am


----------



## CarolynRosser

Ya'll she's a fatty.. I dont think you should ever worry about her not eating


----------



## CarolynRosser

UGH my mother just walked out back and turned the light on. from where missy is all she can hear is the door and see the light. Please tell me my mother didnt just mess it up


----------



## lexypoohhorton

CarolynRosser said:


> I can't get in the chat.. I am too new


 loggin with FB if you have one


----------



## Gizmo

She is way too restless and the biting and everything are all good signs and the tail as well its been almost since the beginning she has been holding her tail up.


----------



## CarolynRosser

I am on FB as we speak
Find me and friend me so we can chat!


----------



## lexypoohhorton

i say between 1-2 am and i am staying up all night whos with me?? idc if she has it of not :ROFL:


----------



## CarolynRosser

Well I will definitely be up all night. I am thinking a pot of coffee is in order


----------



## lexypoohhorton

whats your name??? i'll add you for sure!


----------



## Gizmo

I want to if I can make it! Stupid computer is doing weird stuff. It won't let me chat on there anymore and won't let me log off and log back in. grrr


----------



## CarolynRosser

Carolyn Rosser haha. I didnt get too creative with my horse forum name.


----------



## Gizmo

lol, that is ok. I used Gizmo because no one can say my name right, its Alanna


----------



## CarolynRosser

Well now she's being boring. -_-


----------



## lexypoohhorton

well i can make a roup and we can chat there.. its faster and you cna hae more then oneperson


----------



## CarolynRosser

That works for me!


----------



## Gizmo

yeah that sounds good.


----------



## lexypoohhorton

ok i addded you Alanna.....


----------



## CarolynRosser

Missy had a HUGE contraction earlier!


----------



## Piaffe

This is so exciting  I haven't watched a marestare camera thing before..lol


----------



## lexypoohhorton

i hope she has it tonight we are waiting... she has had HUGE contractions....... we are hoping its tonight. shes peed like 5 or 6 times in the last hour.


----------



## CarolynRosser

I am beginning to lose hope..  Is this all normal for all you cam watchers


----------



## rbarlo32

any foaly yet


----------



## mysticdragon72

CheyAut welcomed a new colt into the world tonight! Can't wait to see pics!! Was hard to see on the cams but looked like a solid pally!! 

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Arksly

Well she is laying down. I do hope it's tonight!


----------



## AlexS

She looks to be sleeping. I sent you a friend request, and I am always up late, I will text if I see anything.


----------



## Arksly

She's not alloud to sleep! I want to see a baby!


----------



## AlexS

LOL where the shadow crosses her belly you can see her breathing, her breathes are too steady and deep. Sorry but I am sure she is asleep.


Edit - she is tail swishing though and just moved slightly. Now I am going to be up all night!

Edit again, she is awake and standing. I think you guys were right, it might be really soon.


----------



## Arksly

This is almost painful.
"So, what did you do during the weekend?"
"I sat in front of my computer waiting for a mare to foal."


----------



## mysticdragon72

Arksly said:


> This is almost painful.
> "So, what did you do during the weekend?"
> "I sat in front of my computer waiting for a mare to foal."


LOL... whatcha talkin bout weekend?? I've been doing this for the whole week.. 

BTW.. what's your link to your cam?? I don't feel like scrolling through the whole thing to find it ;-)


----------



## AlexS

Missy Foal Watch on USTREAM: .

But she is not very restless and I don't see her sweating.


----------



## mysticdragon72

Thanks Alex  I just checked her out.. she's not quite there yet from what I can see. But who knows?? These mares just LOVE to surprise us! LOL

On a side note did you get my PM?


----------



## AlexS

No was too busy watching this video - I just replied!


----------



## AlexS

It's 5am, and I have been watching your mare for hours now. She is standing and has been for some time, she is getting more restless and is shifting her weight a lot, also you can see her hind muscles tensing a lot. She looks like a sweet soul, she is coping very well. 

I am not pleased that I will probably miss the birth as gawd knows how late I will sleep now that it is so late here. Hope it goes smoothly and the early morning crew will be up soon so they can text or call you if you are not there. I will quote your message about that to remind everyone. 






CarolynRosser said:


> PLEASE text me or call me if ya'll see something! (936)245-0021


----------



## Gizmo

I stayed up til about midnight watching then fell asleep. She was having for sure contractions last night but there were at least 20 minutes apart. She said that this is her second foal, so that might be why she is handling it very well. But I really think she was going to foal very soon. The camera is turned off right now, I will probably miss it too.


----------



## CarolynRosser

camera is back online. missy's udders were pretty full & it looks terrible outside today. It was already raining on me when I was feeding her. I will go outside and take pics of her udder.


----------



## CarolynRosser

Hey ya'll If you find me on fb (carolyn rosser) I can add you to our group we made so we could all be in a chat room & talk to each other... get to it!


----------



## CarolynRosser

Search [email protected] on fb to find me easily


----------



## raywonk

love the babby


----------



## lilkitty90

ohhhh chey!! i want baby pics of that foaly!! 

and carolyn i am watching and i usually wake up several times throughout the night to check on our new kitten, so i'll leave it up and i'll call you if i see anything! i figure a call will wake you up easier than a text! =)


----------



## CarolynRosser

lilkitty90 said:


> ohhhh chey!! i want baby pics of that foaly!!
> 
> and carolyn i am watching and i usually wake up several times throughout the night to check on our new kitten, so i'll leave it up and i'll call you if i see anything! i figure a call will wake you up easier than a text! =)


Sounds good to me!


----------



## lilkitty90

Carolyn i can't get the chat to work for me, but i'll be watching!


----------



## lexypoohhorton

lilkitty90 said:


> Carolyn i can't get the chat to work for me, but i'll be watching!


 We have a chat group set up on face book if you want to join us.  faster AND easier


----------



## lilkitty90

lol which carolyn rosser is she?


----------



## AlexS

lilkitty90 said:


> lol which carolyn rosser is she?


she is stood in front of a mercedes in her profile pic


----------



## lilkitty90

oooh pretty mercedes lol


----------



## CarolynRosser

[email protected] Add me we are having fun in the chat room haha.


----------



## CarolynRosser

Its helping make the time pass


----------



## lilkitty90

hehe accept me. i'm Jessica xD


----------



## lilkitty90

baby on the way on carolyn's cam!


----------



## Gizmo

Or so we thought, she was pushing! Then she got up and stopped. GRRRR


----------



## CarolynRosser

Updated pics, her butt is firm!


----------



## myhorsesonador

I think she still has a week or 2 to go. I know it's really exiting for us but in reality the longer the bun is in the oven the beter it is some times. Give it some time to finish developing.


----------



## CarolynRosser

Then why on earth has she been acting that way the past two nights? grr


----------



## CarolynRosser

So I texted the vet and he said he would be surprised if she lasts more than one week.


----------



## rbarlo32

I know the fealing Molly's muscles have gone slightly harder and she is acting completely normal apart from being grumpy


----------



## CarolynRosser

Missy's muscles have gotten harder but she isnt acting normal at all & she is grumpy! ((


----------



## myhorsesonador

CarolynRosser said:


> Missy's muscles have gotten harder but she isnt acting normal at all & she is grumpy! ((


She is getting close but not quite there yet. when her belly looks like a V and her butt turns to jelly then she will be ready to go. She is close so she is getting VERY uncomfertable. Thats why she is grouchy.


----------



## Gizmo

I bet she is mad! If you have been seeing that baby move it would make me mad too! lol. I really hope its close. I swear last night she was having it!


----------



## Indyhorse

Gizmo said:


> I bet she is mad! If you have been seeing that baby move it would make me mad too! lol. I really hope its close. I swear last night she was having it!


Gizmo, I totally thought she was last night, too. Darn mares!!

I just posted this on Missy's FB - It's written about goats, but I think any owner of a due-to-foal mare can relate!

Doe's Secret Code of Honor ~ Author unknown

The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is
ultimately the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before
it's time. (It's time being determined by the following factors):

1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all
involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and
desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.

2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out.
Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean
the time is getting close.

3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you,
kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use
an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.

4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine
while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then
begin pushing!

5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of
someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're
getting close.

6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least
three more days.

7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are
mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing
your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and
nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things
to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to
avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear
that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for
another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems
fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful
wormings can also be avenged at this time.

9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when
to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has
been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is
what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action!
The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a
good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching
for a flashlight that works!

10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time
someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love
you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly
special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a
beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next
generation of those who wait!


----------



## Gizmo

Her teets have filled up more since yesterday.


----------



## lilkitty90

can't believe she didn't foal last night....


----------



## Poseidon

She's lying down again. I can't tell about her breathing because it's a little skippy on my computer.


----------



## AlexS

Tune in to Carolyn's webcam guys, her mare is laying on her side, tail out, legs straight. 

OOOOhhhh I am so excited.


----------



## RedTree

link??


----------



## Poseidon

Missy Foal Watch on USTREAM: .


----------



## RedTree

thanks  I'm excited now


----------



## MyBrandy

she got up and -- I am no expert but she looks really uncomfortable now.. almost looks like something is gonna happen..


----------



## CarolynRosser

I want to believe it. But she is an excellent actress!


----------



## AlexS

CarolynRosser said:


> I want to believe it. But she is an excellent actress!


That she is, sorry for calling you an hour ago, I really thought she was ready to go.


----------



## KatCashen

dude watching right now poor girl!!! Shes so un cumffy!!


----------



## Wild Heart

Watching her right now. She seems to be switching legs a lot. Probably uncomfortable but so far she hasn't given any signs yet.


----------



## AQHA13

Subscribing


----------



## Indyhorse

Pretty sure this is it for Missy!


----------



## Scoope

gawd, just look at her - fingers crossed for tonight - shes certainly looking ready isnt she?


----------



## Scoope

is the camera really grainy for anyone else?? is there something I can do at my end to clear it a bit?


----------



## Indyhorse

Trigger happy. I suck. 

25 people sitting up at 1 am watching the **** horse sleep. Sorry guys lol


----------



## Piaffe

Lol...I know...I sat up watching forever and finally just gave up a bit ago :/ Ill check again in the morning..haha. She was looking at the camera a bit ago like she knew we were all watching and waiting...I think she is teasing us


----------



## Wild Heart

Hmm...She doesn't seem very restless tonight. 
Makes me wonder when this girl is gonna go.


----------



## SidMit

Where did everyone go? This post dropped off...I love the Missy cam!


----------



## KatCashen

why is missy off the air??


----------



## Indyhorse

She's not, it's still on? Cam is working fine for me?

I think everyone is just camped out watching the cam, SidMit!


----------



## Scoope

lol - think your right there Indyhorse - 32 viewers!


----------



## Indyhorse

Scoope said:


> lol - think your right there Indyhorse - 32 viewers!


32 viewers, all sitting here watching her stand still and do nothing. She's normally such an oinker though, and I haven't seen her eat a bite in the last 2 hours I have been watching.


----------



## Wild Heart

Uh, poor girl. She looks so restless.
She keeps biting at her stomach and laying on her side. 
Hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## CelticAngel

Poor Missy...she really does look horribly uncomfortable. Makes me want to make her lay down and put pillows all around her. =-)


----------



## AlexS

Makes me not want to have kids of my own. Poor sweet girl, I hope it comes soon for her.


----------



## Gizmo

Me too, she is quite the actress and drama queen.


----------



## CarolynRosser

Missy this morning:

1) Vulva as clinched as she could get it. I had no problem lifting her tail.
2) Udders with NO edema after she ran around.
3) Belly hugely caved in in flanks & pointing
If its a girl: registered name will be Jacks Drama Queen (since missy had been such a big one!) Barn name will be prissy, probably, since the foal thinks its little miss priss and refuses to come out.. now I neeed Guys names!

I dont want the dad's name included
Definitely want something from Two Eyed Jack, maybe something from Joe Hancock or Driftwood (mom & dad have driftwood, mom has jack, dad has hancock)

​


----------



## Abbagirl

Hi everyone I wanted to join the post. I have a mare expected to foal around Feb 16th. She is a maiden mare and this is my first foal as well.


----------



## equiniphile

Waiting to see all the '11 foals!


----------



## CelticAngel

I swear Missy knows when I'm logging in to watch her....she always backs into that one corner. =-(


----------



## CelticAngel

Ohhhhh..she's laying down! First time I've seen her do that today....


----------



## wheeler4x4

Subscribing, this is an exciting forum! Carolyn, I am on the webcam watching, but how do I join the chat? I think she was just waiting for me to get involved in the discussion, thats all


----------



## CarolynRosser

Add me on fb. Search [email protected]


----------



## CelticAngel

Male names....the first one that pops into my mind is "Jack's Shakespearean Dream". I like it cause you can't get anymore dramatic then Shakespeare! =-) Then you can give him a barn name like "Romeo" or " Tybalt"....something like that.

Just a thought.


----------



## CarolynRosser

CelticAngel said:


> Male names....the first one that pops into my mind is "Jack's Shakespearean Dream". I like it cause you can't get anymore dramatic then Shakespeare! =-) Then you can give him a barn name like "Romeo" or " Tybalt"....something like that.
> 
> Just a thought.


Cute! We will decide when I see what the foal looks like.


----------



## tempest

CelticAngel said:


> Male names....the first one that pops into my mind is "Jack's Shakespearean Dream". I like it cause you can't get anymore dramatic then Shakespeare! =-) Then you can give him a barn name like "Romeo" or " Tybalt"....something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Or Hamlet, or Macbeth...
Click to expand...


----------



## Wild Heart

Uh, watching her right now with 46 other viewers. 
She looks so uncomfortable. Think it might be tonight?


----------



## wheeler4x4

Sent it, I am Katie


----------



## Rachel1786

Now i'm gonna be hooked on watching her also lol, knowing my luck it will happen as soon as i go to bed


----------



## Rachel1786

ohhh she just rolled on her side! could it be time!


----------



## CelticAngel

I was just thinking the same thing...but then again if I remember, she does this about the same time every night. =-) She gets dramatic for a few hours and settles down after we've all stayed up all night watching her.

Poor girl. She looks really uncomfortable.


----------



## Wild Heart

Oh, I don't know if that means anything with Missy.
She's been doing that for a few days now. But hopefully tonight will be the night.


----------



## CelticAngel

Probably a good thing it's not my mare. I'd most likely be sleeping in the stall with her until the baby came. =-)


----------



## Rachel1786

CelticAngel said:


> I was just thinking the same thing...but then again if I remember, she does this about the same time every night. =-) She gets dramatic for a few hours and settles down after we've all stayed up all night watching her.
> 
> Poor girl. She looks really uncomfortable.


lol this is my first time watching so i got all excited, i gave 2 windows open so i can watch her, i have to work in the morning so i can't stay up all night, midnight the latest :-(
I've only seen a foal born once, and that was when i was about 16, so it's been about 9 years and i'm dying to see it again!


----------



## CelticAngel

I know...I'm the same way. I've never seen it before so I really want to. Murphy's Law dictates that she'll foal when no one is watching. =-)

I have a friend that is a breeder in Texas...and he told me once that he could watch a mare for a week straight and she'll do nothing...but if he takes 15 minutes to run to town, that is when they will foal.

PS....annnddd she's back in that one spot again. She really likes to smush her butt up against that back wall.


----------



## CelticAngel

She really is doing the whole up/down thing tonight...


----------



## Rachel1786

CelticAngel said:


> She really is doing the whole up/down thing tonight...


So she doesn't do this every night, she looks like she's ready, ugh i feel for her, labor sucks lol


----------



## CelticAngel

I remember them saying that she tends to get more active about this time at night...so it's possible this is normal. I only started watching late last night after she had settled down a bit.


----------



## Abbagirl

Hey everyone,

Just thought I would share my cute preggers pic, she is due 02/16/2011. The first pic is her at 8mo, the second pis is her at nine mo. Wish I knew how to live stream my camera. Its fun watching Missy.


----------



## Rachel1786

well after watching Missy for the past 3 hours i really need to go to bed, she's laying down biting at her side, and i'm really hesitant to go to bed because i don't want to miss it, oh well, i'll be dead at work if i don't go to bed, and i have a nippy dog to groom tomorrow, so i really need my reaction time to be decent ****


----------



## CelticAngel

Okay....I would say that she's overly restless tonight. That's been about the sixth time since I've been watching that she's laid down and gotten up again shortly after.


----------



## lilkitty90

i think Missy is just driving us all nuts. and all of the mares included. -_- i believe the guide Indy posted must be passed around the mares that are pregnant because thats what they are doing!


----------



## CarolynRosser

After the constant up down it better be tonight!! Ugh she is killing me.


----------



## SidMit

Your mare is Purrdy Abbagirl!


----------



## Abbagirl

SidMit said:


> Your mare is Purrdy Abbagirl!



Awe Thanks SidMit. Your mare is a Doll.


----------



## Abbagirl

I love pregger pics of mares they are so cute. Your mare looks like she has that glow.


----------



## Abbagirl

Hey there did your mare end up having her baby yet?


----------



## Painted Black

I have six due starting in the end of March-June this year:

-HH Middnite Lace (black Arab) X A Spectacular Flash (B&W Tobiano APHA & PtHA) aka Flashy
-ZF Forever Summer (sorrel Tobiano APHA) X Flashy
-Salty Duck (B&W tobiano APHA) X Sonny's Calico Flit (B&W Overo APHA)
-Nikee By Shadow (Black Arab) X Flashy
-EI Lady Hawke (chestnut Tobiano 1/2 Arab/Pinto) X Flashy
-Blacklady Shaqila (black Arab) X WRA Moniet Schatan Ibn Nahabi (black Arab)

Looking forward to seeing everyone's pictures of the new foals,
Happy Foaling everyone :wink:


----------



## SidMit

Abbagirl said:


> Awe Thanks SidMit. Your mare is a Doll.



Thanks!


----------



## SidMit

I kept thinking Missy was getting all shifty and stuff, but I think she just hates the light! hehehe


----------



## Dressage10135

Awww she has a cute face!!

ETA: Poor girl looks really uncomfortable.. now I know what I'll be doing all night! :lol:


----------



## SidMit

Ok, I can not remember how to edit my post, so sorry for posting so much!

However, I was thinking we should change this to the Missy post and repost another thread for the 2011 foals?

ETA, hey! This one had an edit button at the bottom....The others didn't. hmmm


----------



## VelvetsAB

SidMit said:


> ETA, hey! This one had an edit button at the bottom....The others didn't. hmmm


_You can only edit for the first 10 minutes after you post...._


----------



## SidMit

VelvetsAB said:


> _You can only edit for the first 10 minutes after you post...._


Good to know! Thanks.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

It is foaling season, which also means that it is sleepless season...


----------



## Rachel1786

maybe she will hold out till tomorrow night or saturday night so i can spend the whole night watching her without having to worry about work lol


----------



## racheldux

OXER! Your baby is so precious! Congratulations!


----------



## twogeldings

Subscribing and watching Missy's stream! 

She's vanished for the time being


----------



## Wild Heart

I thought Missy was going to go last night.
She is quite the actress.


----------



## twogeldings

Wild Heart said:


> I thought Missy was going to go last night.
> She is quite the actress.



I'm betting it's going to be tonight :lol: Her rump looks awfully squishy on that cam. 

So exciting! Aiiiieeee. I never would have thought that staring at a mares pregnant behind could be so awesome. It's like your watching some death-match high stakes game XD


----------



## CelticAngel

I think we've all lost our marbles. =-)


----------



## KatCashen

^i totally Agree..lol!!


----------



## SidMit

CelticAngel said:


> I think we've all lost our marbles. =-)


That is what my boyfriend thinks..he will come in and say "are you watching that mare again?" Leaves shaking head...heheh


----------



## twogeldings

It's looking promising  Unless she's acting again...lots of tail lifting, shifting around...she was standing slightly camped under and now she's standing with legs slightly apart.

She keeps lifting her tail and moving it to the side! Seems pretty restless! 8D


----------



## twogeldings

AUGH THIS IS NERVE RACKING O-O

She lifted her tail way up, but I can't see if she pooped or not. And I mean WAY up...father then the normal 'gotta poop' stance!


She keeps holding it off to the side....got a good view of her butt now.

Why is she eating?! Stop eating girl! It's birthing time!


----------



## Wild Heart

I am literally trying to persuade this mare to have her baby through the computer monitor. 
I'm thinking we should all make a trip to Missy's and camp out in the pasture. :lol:


----------



## twogeldings

Wild Heart said:


> I am literally trying to persuade this mare to have her baby through the computer monitor.
> I'm thinking we should all make a trip to Missy's and camp out in the pasture. :lol:


Oooo count me in! 

I think the foal is shifting, she's just gotta have it tonight or early tomorrow. With all the signs thats been going on (especially how dropped her belly and rump looks) theres just no way she can't go off not having it! :lol:

Been sending birthing vibes since 6:30 XD


----------



## CelticAngel

Sweet Missy...do you realize all the insomnia you are causing? =-) Or do you just like all the attention? =-)


----------



## lilkitty90

i think she likes all the extra attention! at one point lastnight there was 68 viewers! and she had such a huge contraction at one point it was nuts, then i woke up at 3 something AM and she was laying down and the way her tail was position i thought LEG!! omg she's having the baby!! till her tail twitched.. -_-


----------



## CelticAngel

Missy is one hell of an actress. I think she delights in acting like she's going into labor and then....psych! I'm convinced she's laughing at us all...=-(

I feel like this is my horse having a baby...

I want to see the pretty babbbbbby.

If it's a filly, 'Drama Queen' is going to be the perfect name.


----------



## CelticAngel

I already suggested a few things for if it's a colt...but I thought of some others....

"Prince Royale"

"Royal Ascension"

"Unbridled Majesty"

" Royal Rebel "

This foal really has a very 'royal' air about it. You should think about changing Missy's name too. I think she was meant to be royalty with her liking all this attention! =-) All hail Queen Missy!


----------



## CelticAngel

Hmmm...Missy is laying down a lot this evening....maybe tonight's the night!


----------



## Arksly

She better not be going to sleep again. Or I'm going to lose it!


----------



## Poseidon

Holy cow! She has 74 viewers right now. If she's sleeping again, there's going to be quite a few angry people!


----------



## CelticAngel

Well, she's spending a lot more time on the ground tonight then same time frame the past several nights. I'm curious if that is an indication that she's getting ready for her closeup shot. =-) Usually about this time, she's up...walking around here, there and everywhere....I've not seen her on the ground this much.


----------



## Rachel1786

Ugh i should have been in bed almost an hour ago, but instead i'm hooked staring at Missy, does anyone know if it will be recorded so if i miss it i will still get to watch it, i've been watching her since Wednesday and i'd hate to miss it just because of stupid work lol


----------



## DunOverIt

Still waiting on my one mare, who is at 376 days!!! Vet cleared her to be put back in the mare pasture, so I don't have to sit and time everything she does. She's spent today off the round bale and in her "spot".. so maybe. 

Other mare was falsely diagnosed with twins two weeks ago *angry face* and we got a second opinion and also (as a result) a new, better, vet. She was three weeks early and seems to be holding strong past the worry point with one VERY big baby. 

So hopefully I have two in the next week here.


----------



## Abbagirl

DunOverIt said:


> Still waiting on my one mare, who is at 376 days!!! Vet cleared her to be put back in the mare pasture, so I don't have to sit and time everything she does. She's spent today off the round bale and in her "spot".. so maybe.
> 
> Other mare was falsely diagnosed with twins two weeks ago *angry face* and we got a second opinion and also (as a result) a new, better, vet. She was three weeks early and seems to be holding strong past the worry point with one VERY big baby.
> 
> So hopefully I have two in the next week here.



Wow that's crazy. 376 days and no signs of impeding delivery? I hope I am not on edge waiting for my mare to foal for that long. good luck with your mares. I am waiting on mine she is due Feb 16th. This is her first and mine as well so we shall see what happens. As your one mare proves they can be very unpredictable. Nothing is ever text book.


----------



## KatCashen

Abbagirl said:


> Wow that's crazy. 376 days and no signs of impeding delivery? I hope I am not on edge waiting for my mare to foal for that long. good luck with your mares. I am waiting on mine she is due Feb 16th. This is her first and mine as well so we shall see what happens. As your one mare proves they can be very unpredictable. Nothing is ever text book.


 
if you cant put her on ustream or marestare make sure when the lil foal is born to post lots of pics


----------



## MyBrandy

Wow Missy is really taking her time.. maybe someone should go there and tickle her a little bit LOL..
84 sleep deprived viewers right now.. c'mon Missy - be a good girl and "pop" the baby out right now..


----------



## CelticAngel

The Missy paparazzi came up with another name for your consideration....

Jack's Reality Star

=-)

I mean, come on....there are 84 of us watching her right now, waiting with baited breath!


----------



## MyBrandy

.. and she is just happily swinging her hips - cocking her hind leg and switching from left to right...


----------



## RowdyLover

Oh man,tell me she isn't laying down out of view? I've been watching for the last hour and then she walked under the camera and I haven't seen her since! Someone needs to go make her move! LOL

ETA. Uh there she is.. phew


----------



## flytobecat

Wow, I read this whole thing. Did Missy have her baby yet?
Here is our guy. His mom is that mustang mare we got as kind of a rescue back in November. He was born yesterday between 6am & 8am (Super Bowl Sunday). No name yet.


----------



## CelticAngel

Awwww......he needs a football name! =-)


----------



## flytobecat

Any ideas?


----------



## ilovesonya

How about Packer?

He's major-ly cute BTW


----------



## twogeldings

flytobecat said:


> Wow, I read this whole thing. Did Missy have her baby yet?
> Here is our guy. His mom is that mustang mare we got as kind of a rescue back in November. He was born yesterday between 6am & 8am (Super Bowl Sunday). No name yet.


Oooo! He's adorable! His his mother the gray? Do you think he'll gray out? Does he have a white chin or any spotting?

-slight guess-the-color-pattern nut and self proclaimed foal addict- :lol:


----------



## CelticAngel

Count Quarterback

Superbowl Sensation

Superbowl Spirit

Touchdown Warrior

Twilight Quarterback 

General Interception

Quarterback Cassanova


----------



## twogeldings

Anyone know if Penny has a foal cam? Apparently she's foaling now


----------



## CelticAngel

IHR penny foaling cam on USTREAM: .

Both her and Missy are showing signs.


----------



## twogeldings

CelticAngel said:


> IHR penny foaling cam on USTREAM: .
> 
> Both her and Missy are showing signs.


I've been watching Missy since Saturday  Man is she a tricky mare! Maybe it will be a double foaling feature...?


----------



## Rachel1786

ugh, why do they always start showing signs when i have to go to bed! I got to be at work at 8:30, ugh but Missy looks so close, she's laying down lifting her tail, she is killing me!!!


----------



## Arksly

twogeldings said:


> I've been watching Missy since Saturday  Man is she a tricky mare! Maybe it will be a double foaling feature...?


 I sure hope so.


----------



## RowdyLover

Looks like Missy is foaling now... hope so anyway have to go to work soon.


----------



## KatCashen

dont for get about lady too shes getting very close shes on ustream.com as well


----------



## Wild Heart

Flytobecat: That foal is absolutely precious! I have such a soft spot for big blazes.


----------



## flytobecat

Thanks everyone. 
2Geldings, the mom is a bay (Daisy). I would love it if he roans out, but I think he will darken up & look like her. I have no idea who the sire was, she was pregnant when we got her.


----------



## petersonfamilyfarm

*Foals*

Your foal is so cute! He looks like a big solid boy! We have two paint mares expecting March foals.


----------



## mistygirl

did you name the baby yet?


----------



## Paint Meadow

CelticAngel said:


> IHR penny foaling cam on USTREAM: .
> 
> Both her and Missy are showing signs.


Penny is lying down...


----------



## Paint Meadow

Paint Meadow said:


> Penny is lying down...


Never mind...


----------



## CelticAngel

Don't worry. I've come to the conclusion that it is these mare's job to keep us guessing to the last moment. Until I see a head or hoof protruding from one of them, I'm trying not to get excited. =-)


----------



## TexasBlaze

What kind of cam does everyone use? I want to see about hooking on up for my mare but i dont know what to get or how to do it.


----------



## flytobecat

Misty -no name yet. 
Penny is so big. Poor thing.


----------



## twogeldings

Oooo he looks like a beautiful little Bay Sabino. Those socks and that blaze tell all :lol:


I was expecting Missy to foal on _Saturday_. Surely she can't go much longer!


----------



## SkippersPointPerformance

I have a TB mare at 325 days today "due" February 24. I have started her a seperate foaling thread under Flicka's foaling thread. I have posted pictures and will be updating them hopefully daily if not every other day. This is my first maiden mare to work with and first foal in seven years. I appreciate anyones opinions regarding foaling and maidens I can use all the information i can cram into my head


----------



## jess93

what is missys foaling cam link please


----------



## MyBrandy

It's:
Missy Foal Watch on USTREAM: .
but it doesn't work right now for some reason..


----------



## rbarlo32

I think missy's behaviour is rubbing of on molly as she behaves one day as if she is going to foal and then she goes back to normal grrrrrr I just hope she picks a nice warm night to foal.


----------



## CarolynRosser

It fell offline and I wasnt awake to turn it back on.


----------



## flytobecat

Any babies yet?


----------



## Rachel1786

flytobecat said:


> Any babies yet?


Lady had her baby a few days ago, but I've been watching Missy and Penny for over a week now and no babies from either of him, these late nights are really wearing on my lol makes me kinda glad that the chance of Bella being pregnant is very slim(vet did a rectal in July, and said she didn't think she was, but that it can be harder to tell with a mare who had had foals before)


----------



## LG Quarter Horses

The first of my two mares finally gave up the baby...She delivered a healthy brown colt at midnight Friday after a long wait. 
Sire: These Irons Are Hot
Dam: Ms Annabella daughter of Last Detail

Please meet Myles;


----------



## CelticAngel

So cuteeeeeee.....must be the year of the colts. What...is that three colts so far?


----------



## 2horses

He's precious!


----------



## LG Quarter Horses

I put my order in for big brown colt...and got lucky!


----------



## Gizmo

April, the Arabian mare had her baby about an hour ago, black and white and adorable, another colt!


----------



## Poseidon

Any news on Missy? I stopped streaming the cams on my browser because my shockwave kept crashing and then Google Chrome would spazz. I want to watch, but it's getting annoying.

Sidenote: If I remember correctly, I think a couple mares at my barn are in foal for March. I'm not sure because they always have a blanket or two on and usually in their stalls, so it's not obvious. I just remember my BO saying something about it in December when I moved there.


----------



## Gizmo

Nothing new. She is close. We could see the babies head through her belly ears and all the other night, it was crazy.


----------



## Poseidon

Weird! She needs to push that thing out!


----------



## Gizmo

No kidding! It is so stubborn I think this foal is going to be a wild child.


----------



## lilkitty90

missy had her foal at 3:20am! it's a colt, carolyn said she recorded the birth, and you can go see the big boy on the cam


----------



## Sarahandlola

I am watching missy right now! Where is the foal?!


----------



## lilkitty90

laying down in front of her.


----------



## Sarahandlola

Ahh I see him now =D


----------



## flytobecat

LG-fresh from the oven. So cute.


----------



## flytobecat

Does anyone have the link to Missy's web cam? I'm being lazy & don't want to look through the whole thread.


----------



## twogeldings

Missy Foal Watch on USTREAM: .

Missy's Cam


----------



## twogeldings

Awe! I see legs! Anyone know the color? Palomino?


----------



## anshorsenut88

Ohhh great! Glad to hear everything went fine. Haha looks like you got a Valentine baby!! How appropriate for the overly dramatic, romanticized mare ROFLMBO! :-D Can't wait to get on my computer later to see the little guy. Have fun and good luck. 
Best wishes, 
Amanda
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

Spleeeee. We finally get to see the little guy. Ahhhh! Ad go faster!

Ahh! What is this?! It's all black. I want to see him!


----------



## MyBrandy

The video is just black -- in the afternoon I could see the baby running outside with momma.. but now it's just black screen :-(


----------



## Poseidon

Lameeee! I want to see the little guy!


----------



## MyBrandy

The birthing video is just underneath though.. you can click on it and see the his birth.. he got up really fast and was looking for the milk, strong little guy!


----------



## Poseidon

Aww. Has Carolyn said what colour he turned out to be? If he's anything like his mom, he's going to be a looker either way.


----------



## flytobecat

What a cutie! Has he got a name yet?


----------



## DunOverIt

Welcome to the world on Feb 13th at 5:21pm Shine On Broadway aka "Shiney" (Filly)

49 days OVERDUE!!! She's so curled up. I can't wait to see what she looks like when her fetus body is all straightened out.

--pics taken at 16 hours old


----------



## rbarlo32

Very cute


----------



## MyBrandy

OMG what a cute little peanut!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gizmo

Carolyn thought Romeo was bay at first but doesn't really know as she looks at him now. I think he might be a Buckskin as he fades out when he gets older. He has a prominent black line on his back and light colored muzzle, with black legs. And one white cute sock on his back foot.


----------



## Endiku

hey guys, I suscribed about a month back and just thought I'd give an update on our first mare due- Sassafras (Sassy) she's gotten HUGE! We're suspecting her foal will come within the next week or two, she's already showing signs. You can see the vein on her utter, her butt is very jello-y, and they're beginning to point =] I can't believe how big she's gotten (its partially winter fluff, too, haha). This is going to be a rather large foal, I think!


----------



## Poseidon

Awwww. Shiney is adorable. 

I can't wait to see pictures of Romeo, especially after his foal coat sheds.


----------



## Gizmo

I know. I want to see pictures of him super bad. But I guess Missy is being a really protective mama.


----------



## franknbeans

I have been trying-yesterday and today-to see Missy and now her baby, but it is password protected? I have sent Carolyn a PM, but obviously she is busy......Anyone else having that issue?


----------



## flytobecat

I just tried the webcam for Missy. It came up password protected for me also.
It wasn't like that that the other day.


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Same here password problem. I'd love to see that baby!


----------



## Gizmo

Her dad took the camera feed down. She has pictures of Missy and Romeo on facebook. Alanna Baker | Facebook That is her page. I think you have to friend her to see them.


----------



## SidMit

Gizmo said:


> Her dad took the camera feed down. She has pictures of Missy and Romeo on facebook. Alanna Baker | Facebook That is her page. I think you have to friend her to see them.



Why none here? What color did he turn out to be?


----------



## Gizmo

I'm not sure, she has been super busy with Romeo, working three jobs, and she is getting either one or two more pregnant mares. Let me see and ask her to put some on or if I can for her. I don't want to without her permission though. Well, he is a faded out gray, but I think he is going to turn out buckskin.


----------



## SidMit

Thanks Gizmo! I just want to see him, however, no pressure. The girl sounds busy!


----------



## Gizmo

Haha, no problem he is a cutie pie! Wish I could just put them up but I don't want to without permission.


----------



## Gizmo

Ok so she is tired and going to bed tonight, but she said I could post a couple and she will post more later. But these were taken on Monday, so the same day he was born  V-Day the same day as his Mommy.


----------



## MyBrandy

Awwww - gosh what a little darling!!!! Makes me wanna pop my Brandy's baby now LOL. What a strong little colt - I saw Missy's foaling video and that little squirt was out quick and even quicker on his feet looking for that milk!


----------



## Poseidon

I just got her accept on facebook and creeped them. I'd say he's going to be buckskin with the gold muzzle. I wonder if he's going to be sooty.. Either way, he's ADORABLE.


----------



## SidMit

Yay! Cute!!


----------



## ilovesonya

He's adorable and Missy looks like a great Momma! Congrats!


----------



## CarolynRosser

Hey Missy & Romeo's page was passworded by my dad. The entire process people were making comments and he got tired of the whole world watching with unneeded input. Not ya'll I put her back up. Romeo is filling out so quickly. He is a little ball of fire, and he likes backing up for some reason. He tries to back up underneath his momma and stand in her hay while she eats because he wants attention


----------



## SidMit

Awwww, he is so cute! Sorry about the unwanted comments. Some people just have no clue as to what manners are.


----------



## CarolynRosser

It bothered my parents more than me. He is such a ball of energy, he was trying to stand right after he was born!


----------



## fuadteagan

Strange said:


> The trainer I'm working for is expecting a May 2011 foal from her retired four-star eventing mare.  She's an Irish Sport Horse, in foal to a Hanoverian stallion. When we get back up to Maryland in April I'll be sure to get pictures of her!


I have never seen an irish sport horse x hanoverian that is going to be one talented baby and probably a good eventer


----------



## fuadteagan

Hello Everyone great thread ! Unfortunetly our barn has all geldings and mares that cannot breed. Well i want to breed horses when i grow up. I can't wait to see all these intresting crosses.


----------



## TexasBlaze

This is my preggo mare. She still has about 2 weeks to go. She's the pinto saddlebred in foal to a reining/cutting bay QH stallion. She was scrunched up together because we were hosing her down because it was 80 degrees outside.


----------



## CarolynRosser

Alright, Missy is BACK up. Missy & Romeo on USTREAM: . 
Missy & Romeo Update: After almost thirty minutes of using patience and trying to catch Missy (I sat down with her feed and took my time building up grabbing her halter) I walked her and Romeo around for at least thirty minutes. (Missy and I stood there, Romeo did laps.) I don't know, I am beginning to think we have a little Secretariat on our hands! He runs and jumps over logs, stops turns around and looks like holy crap I JUMPED that?? He came over to me and sniffed me and I finally got a good face scratch in on him. They are both warming up to me (Missy all over again). I think Romeo will be a little cow horse. He runs and slides to a stop and weaves, he is just a little crazy curious guy!


----------



## CarolynRosser

I forgot to announce that I am getting another bred mare about to foal that was in the same condition as Missy, she is a beautiful sweet and level headed (from what I remember) mare. Her name is San Grita, she is a Mr San Peppy mare!!! Beautiful bloodlines  Picture below is her. I will post some pictures of Missy and Romeo later Attached Images










Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/new-bred-mare-help-76853/page17/#ixzz1ES867awW
​


----------



## flytobecat

Oh what a little sweetie. Our boy (we named him Havok) runs circles around his poor mom.


----------



## georgialee

I've looked through all these pages and I'm becoming more and more excited for my mare to foal! She's due the first week of April but will probably go a week or two early. This will be her 4th or 5th foal.

This is her (Goldie):









and this is the Stallion she was bred to (Chance):









I'm so excited to see what color foal she has. This is my first time foaling and she was bred when I bought her. I'm pretty excited about picking out the stallion for the next breeding, too.


----------



## tempest

If your mare goes missing, Georgialee, she isn't with me. ;D


----------



## Gizmo

Wow both gorgeous horses. Do you own that kangaroo or is he just visiting the horse? lol Too cute.


----------



## georgialee

That picture is actually from the lady I bought her from. She has an exotic animal farm. I love that pic.


----------



## Gizmo

Well it is a great picture. What breed is your mare and the stallion?


----------



## georgialee

They're Gypsy Vanners


----------



## Arksly

Love your mare! That's a strange sight to see, a kangaroo and a horse. I sure don't see it here often! Lol.


----------



## drafts4ever

I know who Chance is! I was thinking of breeding to him before I picked Tally! He was on the very long list of studs I was looking at! He and your mare make such a cute couple!


----------



## georgialee

Thanks everyone! She truly is a dream come true for me.



drafts4ever said:


> I know who Chance is! I was thinking of breeding to him before I picked Tally! He was on the very long list of studs I was looking at! He and your mare make such a cute couple!


I believe all of her foals have been out of Chance since her previous owner owns him as well. She's had a solid bay, bay tobiano, buckskin tobiano and solid black w/ white stockings.... is it so much to ask that she has a solid buckskin this time??? Lol!

I'm looking at Duke, Sir Keith (Smoky silver black!) or Silver Bullet for her next breeding. Also looking at Silver Fox... haven't decided yet.


----------



## TexasBlaze




----------



## reblynne

I have a mare due in June as well. I can't wait and I'm a bit worried. I don't know if this is her first one or not... I have no history of her and I do not know how to go about looking. I will be checking this post daily...


----------



## rbarlo32

TexasBlaze that little foal is so cute


----------



## TexasBlaze

Thank you. He shocked me! He was born in the middle of the day and he's a lineback dun tovero! I expected a bay!


----------



## Gizmo

So cute! Mama had one big belly though. She still has it even after he is born!


----------



## flytobecat

TX he is such a cute little guy. So flashy.
The Gypsies are gorgeous too.


----------



## TexasBlaze

yea she gained a LOT during pregnancy but she gets really thin when she produces milk. She'll be showing ribs in a few months. 

And thank you! Im ecstatic for him to be here! I think im naming him Roman and he's going to be registered as a pinto under the name of Poco's Painted Roman (hopefully)


----------



## Gizmo

That is a cool name  He is such a sweetie.


----------



## rbarlo32

are either pearant dun


----------



## Golden Horse

I'm proud to introduce Daisy Duke, born early this morning, and our OOPS foal, she is by my Haflinger stud, out of draftxQH mare


----------



## Gizmo

OMG! She is gorgeous! looks just like mommy. Hey some people are oops babies and they are good too, so I think she is a great kind of oops.  Just hard in the winter time I bet, give her lots of hugs to keep warm!


----------



## SMCLeenie

Oh my goodness these foals are all adorable, congrats everyone!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Hey guys I just stumbled across this thread. I've witnessed one foal minutes after birth and I just love the little things to death. I was going to try for a 2012 foal but it seems my mare may be giving me a 2011 foal by accident. I'll be sure to post it here if he does seem how this is the thread for it.  Everyone has very cute foals, good luck to all with them.... it may be needed.


----------



## petersonfamilyfarm

*First Foal Born*

Please welcome Meekah, a 3/4 arabian filly born 3/22. She is a spunky healthy bay overo! Will be getting better pics soon!


----------



## momo3boys

Wow! Merman is affordable!! What great color and a sweet mom too! I love the second picture!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

Meekah is so adorable! She's going to be quite the looker when she gets older.



momo3boys said:


> Wow! Merman is affordable!!


Hahahhaa. It says you posted from a phone or iPod. I assuming this is the result of autocorrect? It made me laugh.


----------



## momo3boys

Grrrr. Auto correct has struck again! Shes adorable... But if she was close enough I would pay anything for her! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HUSAngel

OK, I'm in.  My mare AQHA appendix "Heavenly Bandit" (aka Angel) is in foal to "It's All About Blue". She is due on May 16th. We have a yearling filly out of the same cross, and she's gorgeous. I'm so excited to see this one!


----------



## ponyone

I'll play! Only one due this year. TLF Crown Jewel (American Sport Pony mare, by Crown Heartbreaker, German Riding Pony stallion) is in foal to Benno's Dream (German Riding Pony) and is due late May. 
Love seeing all the foal pics. But it makes the wait for my own very hard!


----------



## AnnaLover

Born this morning at bout 1:15 am. Quarter horse buckskin colt named Juno 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/penny-foaled-pic-heavy-82299/


----------



## SidMit

Oh my goodness! So cute!


----------



## Ladybug2001

Looks like I'm playing for sure now, my new mare, Sickem Doc Olena is in foal to a registered black and white paint stallion not sure on his name yet until we get a copy of both papers. This mare is a rescue so we will be going through a tough time with another foal, before I recieved her the people before me whom rescued her had to wean her off not one, but two foals. One of which wasn't hers and the other was a yearling.


----------



## rbarlo32

Moly foaled foal a pic healthy foaly.
















Sorry about the mud molly decided to foal in the muddiest part of the field


----------



## rbarlo32

Baby neads a name


----------



## CheyAut

Is it a boy or girl?


----------



## rbarlo32

It is a filly


----------



## SidMit

No worries about the mud, I think it is awesome that she foaled outside. Very pretty filly. No idea on the name though.


----------



## rbarlo32

We have decided on Bella as a pet name she just neads a registration/show name


----------



## rbarlo32

Saw what gender foal is today as I got close enough to see it pee and so the little filly turns out to be a little colt


----------



## Poseidon

Still going to call the little guy Bella then? Haha


----------



## rbarlo32

Nope maybe that is the reason molly puts her ears back when I called him Bella


----------



## CowgirlShay

ooooooooo i am so joining in on this! teehee Topper is due, well umm late september xD but hey she's pregnant! to an andalusian at that  we're expecting an iberian warmblood that can hopefully jump to the moon :lol:

the grey is the stallion =]


----------



## Ladybug2001

Cowgirl Shay, she is a beautiful mare! I'm kind of jealous.

My mare is in foal as well, rescued like I posted earlier. I don't have a picture of the stallion unfortunatly.


----------



## LovinMyRy

Subbing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowgirlShay

Aw thanks Ladybug2001 ^.^ I gotta say your mare is beautiful herself! I love the combo of stockings with chestnut coloring! really pretty i bet the foal's gonna be a real cutie!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I have one who is just shy of 3 wks until her due date. Here's a before and current (last week) pic of her. Warning: Dirty horse photo! Spring & Gray horses is a horrible combo


----------



## Ladybug2001

CowgirlShay said:


> Aw thanks Ladybug2001 ^.^ I gotta say your mare is beautiful herself! I love the combo of stockings with chestnut coloring! really pretty i bet the foal's gonna be a real cutie!


Hah, she really is neat that way.  I hope she is pregnant in a way, today she was showing signs of being in heat though I've read that is pretty common.



MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I have one who is just shy of 3 wks until her due date. Here's a before and current (last week) pic of her. Warning: Dirty horse photo! Spring & Gray horses is a horrible combo


Wow, she got huge. o: Though very dirty. xD Haha. Pretty, though makes me glad I don't have a grey or white horse.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Ladybug2001 said:


> Wow, she got huge. o: Though very dirty. xD Haha. Pretty, though makes me glad I don't have a grey or white horse.


She's a pretty big bodied mare, but she is enormous right now! She's due the 28th but I have serious doubts in her making it that long. My gpa always swore by the moon cycles & their is a full moon on the 18th. I'm Hoping she's baking me a big black filly  She's the first grey I've owned in my 30 years, I have a much greater appreciation for my bays & blacks now! It's funny when she rolls, she enjoys a good mud puddle but she's so big she of course can't get over so she looks like a marshmallow that's been dunked halfway in chocolate when she's done. I brush the mud out of her twice a day..can't wait for bath weather!!!!


----------



## Ladybug2001

****, I've always loved black horses. When my first mare we bred to a black stallion I wanted so bad for a black foal.. Though now red is mostly dominate over black. D: 

Feel sorry for you, we have bath weather here.  Though the new mare is terrified of water hoses... sucks.


----------



## mliponoga

Nova had her baby this morning at 11:15


























































































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover

Congrats!!! She's gorgeous!!!  Do you know who daddy is?


----------



## mliponoga

Yeah, he's a local stallion that the owner of my mare before me owns. She was bred when I purchased her. The stallion is a NFQHA dunalino. Ill try to find pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Black

Just wanted to announce our first foal of the year at Karma Ridge. Sire is "A Spectacular Flash" 16.2hh B&W APHA/PtHA stallion, dam is "HH Middnite Lace" - black Arabian mare. B&W Tobiano partbred Arabian filly born March 31, 2011. Reg name "KR Flash Dance: pending


----------



## SidMit

Look at that beautiful dishy face!


----------



## rbarlo32

very lovely foal


----------



## PintoTess

Ohhh makes me want to breed Tess!


----------



## danastark

Ahhhh, they are both so cute!


----------



## Painted Black

Thanks so much, we had our second Black & white filly this weekend. She is an APHA... Just a few hours old in these pics.  She is extremely big, but is starting to unfold nicely.


----------



## missbri

aww! loving all the babies!! i'm new on here & am waiting on my maiden AQHA to bless me with a fluke baby...long story short, had a stud, they had a rendezvous, had him gelded a week later, lost him to a hernia same day as the geld (he was only 4 & i'd had him since he hit the ground-still have his mama). about jan. i thought she kept looking heavier...now she's bagging up and is VERY cranky. so like i said, a fluke baby!! good luck to everybody out there sitting in the straw!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I think I'm closer to getting to share on this thread! Lacey has been bagged up for weeks. Her milk has let down today & teats are full, she has jello tail & swollen vulva. Maybe I'll have a good friday or easter baby!


----------



## AnnaLover

Updated picture of Juno, born march 28th.


----------



## haflingerlover

Well I'm a bit late for this party... we had two fillys this year. Our first foal was born Feb 16 we named her My Inspiration HP, Myah for short (Nickerson X Marquisse). I missed her foaling, but I kinda figured I would as her mom was a madian. 









I think this is about 3 or 4 days old..








On 4/22/11









Our second foal of the year... Miami born Feb 23 (Alfa X Mckayla)
















Miami on 4/22/11


----------



## fuadteagan

*Fun!*

Hi, great thread you started. I love the idea. I love doing mare stare at Little Hooves Miniature Horses


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Last Saturday I bought a Warmblood filly, she was born on December 22nd 2011, I thought I would share a few pictures here . I have previously intorduced Aspen to this forum, here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/introducing-aspen-376265/

Here is Aspen! 

Aspen as a foal (sent to me by her breeder)









And some pictures taken this week)










































My aims for Aspen is to do some dressage, a bit of jumping (once she is mature and her knee caps have closed) and generally an allrounder.


Her sire, Meridian Prestige:

























Her dam, Allinga Park Flame/Alinga Park Flame:


----------



## MyBrandy

Both her Dam and Sire look just delightful - I absolutely love her Dam though


----------



## MyFillyAspen

MyBrandy said:


> Both her Dam and Sire look just delightful - I absolutely love her Dam though



Thank you - that is the only picture I have of her dam, however will try and get some more from the breeder. She is apparently back in foal this year, not sure if back to Aspen's sire, but would be great to see a sibling on the ground later this year! :-o


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Bringing this thread back to life!

Here are a few pictures of Aspen from yesterday/today :grin:

























Playing with a tarp for the first ever time! From not wanting to be near the tarp to wearing it at a walk and trot(it fell off, over her bum, at the trot and she didnt spook or leave her lunge circle, just slightly quicked her pace but stayed calm) not caring if I flapped it near her or dragged it around  Love this filly.

















She's a bit bum-high atm :-| Ahwell, she'll have a growth spurt soon... :shock::lol:


----------



## MyFillyAspen

It was a 'snaffle bit' of a big day for Aspen today.. 

First we worked in the round yard at lunging around the tarp on one side of the circle, on her worst side of the yard, which she did reasonably well considering she had to learn to ignore another horse in the yard next to her which was having a bit of fun. Then we lunged her over the tarp, just moving the tarp closer and closer to the wall of the round yard until she had to go over it, and in the end she went over it a few times without rushing etc. She was very good, considering the last time she would not step on it at first, to putting one hoof on it, to then walking over it. Ended it there since she did well, something we will work on for another few times until she is 100% confident as if it weren't there at all, then will mix it up a bit to challenge her again once she doesn't mind this.

She also wore her first ever bit today (Second time wearing her bridle) lots of chewing at first, I then turned her out in (the yard the other horse was in when we were in the lunge-yard) whilst Jacinta and Bella were working in the round yard, and after about 20mins Aspen didn't care at all about the bit in her mouth - just went on her merry way walking around and watching Bella (with a bit of a snort and prance here and there).

Practice, practice and you've guessed it - more practice!! Hope Aspen was paying close attention to Bella (my friend/instructor's Freisian WB x Andy mare)today - she's got big shoes to fill! :wink::grin:


Pictures (of course!!)


----------

